# "open door policy" apple snail



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My apple snail had a run-in about a month ago with the evil dojo loach, who gnawed a giant hole in his foot. I didn't think he'd survive, but I was able to nurse him back to health. Unfortunately in the process, the operculum (the "door" on his shell that opens and closes) fell off. 

He's been living on his own in the 22g long. I can't put him in with any fish or even little snails that might pick at him as he has no way to defend himself. He seems happy enough now, but has anybody had this situation and had the operculum grow back? If so, how long did it take? I'm planning to use that 22g for other fish, so he may end up living in a spare 5 or 10g by himself. 

If it makes a difference, this snail is about 1.5-2 years old.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah good luck to him. It seems everybody on this board has a soft spot for the injured & lost and found. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's good info about the dojo. thanks, and I hope your 'little guy' recovers.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That dojo loach was...unique. They're not normally that aggressive, although most loaches will apparently eat snails if given a chance. Evil Loach has been rehomed to Sliver's loach tank, where he is terrorizing the yoyos and the red-tail shark, who can actually fight back. The snail seems happy and healthy, just doorless. I think he may get his very own tank to cruise around in.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Elle,

How's the snail doing? I've read about the operculum regrowing, but haven't had any direct experience with it myself, so I was curious to know how the fella's doing. 

All the best! 

- Ben


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The snail is doing fine. He's now living in the 2.5g picotope by himself. The door has not regrown, I don't know if it ever will, so I guess he gets his own little bachelor pad for the rest of his life! It's actually worked out OK, as he eats plants like there is no tomorrow and most of my other tanks are planted.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

don't suppose the list of plants s/he eats 'like there is no tomorrow' includes hair algae? (he said hopefully


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Um, it might. He eats everything else, including the algae on the rocks in the tank. Would you like to trade a potentially-algae-eating apple snail for a few white clouds? I'm trying to lower the number of tanks in the house, so am shutting down some of the small ones and rehoming the inhabitants.


----------

